# WiFi not noring after installtion.

## gardenair

hi,

     I  have just install Gentoo linux on my Dell Latitude core i5 which  64 bit.At start of instillation It was connected with WiFi and whole instillation was done will it. Just after reboot the wifi not work so I use my wired LAN which is now working fine .More over darning at boot time the WiFi  light doesn't glow as at installation time it was ON.  I During installation  I  select the kernel was selected (just to save time)

```
root #emerge --ask sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel-bin 
```

if I use the command 

```
gentoo ~ # eselect kernel list

[1] linux-5.10.61-gentoo *

[2] linux-5.10.68-gentoo-dist
```

Using the # ip add command shows (Just summary here)

```
1- lo

2- eno1

```

or If I use the command it shows

```
gentoo ~ # ls /sys/class/net

eno1 lo
```

To check my hardware for WiFi I use the command (I am writing the WiFi contents only)

```
gentoo ~ # lscpi -k | more

Network controller:Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries BCM43228 802.11a/b/g/n

Subsystem: Dell BCM43228 802.11a/b/g/n

Kernel driver in use:bcma-pci-bridge

kernel modules:bcma
```

The last thing is if I issue the command

```

gentoo ~ # emerge --ask sys-kernel/linux-firmware

*IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

*Use eselect news read to view items.

I*MPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc/portage'need updating

*See the CONFIGURRATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

*sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config file.

These are the packages that would be merged,in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!!All ebuilds that could satisfy "sys-kernel/linux-firmware" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is requested to complete your request:

-sys-kernel/linux-firmware-99999999::gentoo (masked by:|| () linux-fw-redistributable no-source-code license(s),missing keyword)

A copy of the 'linux-fw-redistributable ' license is located at '/var/db/repos/gentoo/licenses/linux-fw-redistributable'.

A copy of the 'no-source-code'license is located at '/var/db/repos/gentoo/licenses/no-source-code'.

-sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20210818:gentoo  (masked by: || () linux-fw-redistributable no-source-code license(s))

-sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20210818:gentoo  (masked by: || () linux-fw-redistributable no-source-code license(s))

-sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20210818:gentoo  (masked by: || () linux-fw-redistributable no-source-code license(s))

-sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20210818:gentoo  (masked by: || () linux-fw-redistributable no-source-code license(s))

-sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20210818:gentoo  (masked by: || () linux-fw-redistributable no-source-code license(s))

-sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20210818:gentoo  (masked by: || () linux-fw-redistributable no-source-code license(s))

-sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20210818:gentoo  (masked by: || () linux-fw-redistributable no-source-code license(s))

For more informatio,see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

gentoo ~#

```

These all all I fetch from the system .I am unable to up or bring back my WiFi connection  as I did all installation using wifi.Please guide me how may I enable my WiFi.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## roccobaroccoSC

Hi, your linux-firmware was not installed because you need to manually accept the license for the firmware which is a binary-only license.

For this, you need to create a file in /etc/portage/package.license. Here is mine:

```
% cat /etc/portage/package.license/linux-firmware

# required by sys-kernel/linux-firmware (argument)

>=sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20191008 linux-fw-redistributable no-source-code
```

Regarding the Wifi - that was probably the issue. Your wifi firmware did not install, so the adapter does not work.

Install the firmware and then recompile the kernel and install it to /boot along with the initrd.

If it still does not work, make sure you read this documentation: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi

----------

## gardenair

Thanks for your reply. Well How may I create a file ?

If I move into 

```
gentoo ~# cd /etc/portage

gentoo /etc/portage # ls

mak.conf make.conf make.profile package.licenseconfig package.ise repo.postsync.d repos.conf

```

To view the file 

```

gentoo /etc/portage # cat package.licenseconfig

sys-kernel/linux-firmware @BINARY-REDISTRIBUTABLE

sys-kernel/linux-firmware @BINARY-REDISTRIBUTABLE

sys-kernel/linux-firmware @BINARY-REDISTRIBUTABLE
```

Then I use vim editor to add the line "sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20210818 linux-fw-redistributable no-source-code "

```
gentoo /etc/portage # vim package.licenseconfig

sys-kernel/linux-firmware @BINARY-REDISTRIBUTABLE

sys-kernel/linux-firmware @BINARY-REDISTRIBUTABLE

sys-kernel/linux-firmware @BINARY-REDISTRIBUTABLE

sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20210818 linux-fw-redistributable no-source-code
```

I just reboot my system and use ip add command but the result was as previous.

If you suggest may I install the "genkernel"on my machine ? If yes then what will be the next step ?

```
gentoo ~# cd /usr/src/linux

gentoo  /usr/src/linux #emerge --ask sys--kernel/genkernel

```

Well after the process then may I use

```
gentoo  /usr/src/linux #emerge --ask sys--kernel/linux-firmware
```

Need your suggestion. Still yet I have not use genkernel .Using "genkernel"In this way I will have two kernels for my own machine.One which was binary (during installation) and then second[/code] will be gekernel .

With genkernel I hope WiFi will work .Your opinion for this ?

----------

## Hu

 *gardenair wrote:*   

> Well How may I create a file ?

 Any plain text editor, such as nano or vim, should work.

 *gardenair wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> gentoo /etc/portage # ls
> 
> ...

 This is wrong.  The file must be named package.license, as written above.  You named it package.licenseconfig, so it will not work.

Similarly, your package.ise is ignored.  You probably meant to name it package.use. *gardenair wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> gentoo /etc/portage # cat package.licenseconfig
> 
> ...

 Redundant entries are not useful here.  One copy of that line is sufficient. *gardenair wrote:*   

> Then I use vim editor to add the line "sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20210818 linux-fw-redistributable no-source-code "

 This line has an ill-formed atom.  Portage will diagnose that for you when it reads the file.  Since you did not get a diagnostic, Portage must not have read the file.

----------

## gardenair

Thanks for guiding me. I have created a file /etc/portage/package.use then  use the command

```
 gentoo /usr/src/linux # emerge --ask-sys-kernel/linux-firmware
```

It download  stuff and successfully ends. Next as guided me  "Install the firmware and then recompile the kernel and install it to /boot along with the initrd." Well I try to fix the problem with the Guntoo manual kindly let me know for any currection .Following are the steps which I follow.

```

gentoo /usr/src/linux # make && make modules_install

gentoo /usr/src/linux # mount /boot

gentoo /usr/src/linux # make install

gentoo /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot # ls

bzImage

gentoo /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot # cp -v bzImage /boot/kernel-5.10.61-gentoo

gentoo /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot # grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

gentoo /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot # reboot

```

It is noted that when I boot my laptop the /boot was not mounted automatically.I use the command

lsblk -f  which only shows my swap and  /  partitions but after  the  # mount  /boot command  I can view the /  mounted with command lsblk -f .

One the other side if I switch into 

```
 gentoo /etc/portage #cat package.use
```

it is still empty and there is no contents in it.

The things which is not completed is “ To recompile my kernel  and install it to boot along with the initrd". How may I do with initrd ?Please guide me.

Though it is a WiFi issue and it after doing these steps still my WiFi is not working  and the reason is 

/etc/portage/package.use is still empty .

Well during installation there was a mistaken by me  that I wrote package.icenseconfig which was wrong .Just for an opinion from you that if I execute the command now

```
gentoo /usr/src/linux # echo “sys-kernel/linux-firmware @BINARY-REDISTRIBUTABLE”  |  tee -a /etc/portage//package.use
```

It will helpful ?

Would be thankful If you kindly guide me to fix the issue.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## roccobaroccoSC

Hi, you need to take a step back and read from the documentation of Portage. There it is explained how to use the configuration files.

You have two options - either use single files in /etc/portage, for example "package.use", "package.license" etc. (then you need to put your configuration lines inside the file for the respective category) or use subdirectories with multiple files inside (that's what I use). In the latter case you can create a separate text file for each package you are configuring, or you can use one file for a couple of packages - you're quite free to decide, e.g.:

package.use/firefox

package.use/thunderbird

...

package.license/linux-firmware

...

For example, if you decide to create a directory package.license and put a text file linux-firmware in it, the contents should be:

```
>=sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20191008 linux-fw-redistributable no-source-code
```

or better yet

```
sys-kernel/linux-firmware linux-fw-redistributable no-source-code
```

Remember to put a ">=" if you are using versions, otherwise when the version number increases your license will be accepted only for the version you mentioned and the newer one will fail at installation.

Read the following pages to learn more:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Working/Portage

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Portage

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gardenair,

Lets take a slow methodical approach to this.

With the limited amount of information you have been sharing, a diagnosis is difficult.

As you have a Broadcom WiFi we know that most but not all, are supported in Linux. 

It has worked. That's a very good sign. 

We need more information.

Install the wgetpaste tool. It puts files or command output onto a web page for you.

Show us all of lspci -nnk and dmesg like this.

```
wgetpaste -c "lspci -nnk"

wgetpaste -c "dmesg" 
```

Post the two links so we can find the files.

Do not filter anything. What is missing is just as important as what is there.

----------

## gardenair

Thanks for it.

Well the info

# "wgetpaste -c "lspci -nnk"

https://dpaste.com/5X7AQMEA3

# "wgetpaste -c "dmesg"

https://dpaste.com/6W4J9RJ68

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gardenair,

```
02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries BCM43228 802.11a/b/g/n [14e4:4359]

   Subsystem: Dell BCM43228 802.11a/b/g/n [1028:0014]

   Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge

   Kernel modules: bcma
```

It doesn't look like a combined WiFi/Bluetooth adaptor. That's good as if it were both parts have to be made to work together.

Bluetooth, if its fitted need not be on the PCI bus. 

From dmesg.

```
# dmesg

[    0.000000] Linux version 5.10.68-gentoo-dist (root@46e699190578) (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (Gentoo 10.3.0 p1) 10.3.0, GNU ld (Gentoo 2.35.2 p1) 2.35.2) #1 SMP Wed Sep 22 14:33:48 -00 2021
```

Your running kernel was made on Wed Sep 22. Does that sound right?

If you have made a newer one, its not being used.

```
[    2.920110] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    3.007236] dracut: Checking ext4: /dev/disk/by-uuid/27bea883-d2a4-43e0-9a20-14d1631943c8

[    3.007468] dracut: issuing e2fsck -a  /dev/disk/by-uuid/27bea883-d2a4-43e0-9a20-14d1631943c8

[    3.074422] dracut: /dev/disk/by-uuid/27bea883-d2a4-43e0-9a20-14d1631943c8: clean, 330490/19243008 files, 2756371/76965974 blocks

[    3.077593] dracut: Mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/27bea883-d2a4-43e0-9a20-14d1631943c8 with -o noatime,ro

[    3.102216] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    3.251024] dracut: Mounted root filesystem /dev/sda3
```

is the initrd doing its thing and root being mounted

The time is important. Anything happening before that cannot access the root filesystem for anything.

```
[    7.522272] bcma-pci-bridge 0000:02:00.0: bus0: Found chip with id 43228, rev 0x00 and package 0x08

[    7.522309] bcma-pci-bridge 0000:02:00.0: bus0: Core 0 found: ChipCommon (manuf 0x4BF, id 0x800, rev 0x25, class 0x0)

[    7.522337] bcma-pci-bridge 0000:02:00.0: bus0: Core 1 found: IEEE 802.11 (manuf 0x4BF, id 0x812, rev 0x1E, class 0x0)

[    7.522393] bcma-pci-bridge 0000:02:00.0: bus0: Core 2 found: PCIe (manuf 0x4BF, id 0x820, rev 0x12, class 0x0)

[    7.522420] bcma-pci-bridge 0000:02:00.0: bus0: Core 3 found: SDIO Device (manuf 0x4BF, id 0x829, rev 0x07, class 0x0)
```

is the Broadcom PCI bridge being detected.

The WiFI is over that bridge, so that's a required step.

```
[    8.012436] platform regulatory.0: Direct firmware load for regulatory.db failed with error -2

[    8.012441] cfg80211: failed to load regulatory.db
```

depending on where you are in the world, that may or may not be a problem.

Without the regulatory.db, WiFi will only operate on world wide acceptable channels at world. wide acceptable power levels.

Its provided in linux-firmware, at /lib/firmware/regulatory.db.  linux-firmware populates  /lib/firmware/, which suggests that your install of linux-firmware failed.

Here is the problem and a pointer

```
[    8.564969] b43-phy0: Broadcom 43228 WLAN found (core revision 30)

[    8.565384] b43-phy0: Found PHY: Analog 9, Type 4 (N), Revision 16

[    8.565397] b43-phy0: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, ID 0x2057, Revision 9, Version 1

[    8.565863] Loading firmware: b43/ucode30_mimo.fw

[    8.565911] b43 bcma0:1: Direct firmware load for b43/ucode30_mimo.fw failed with error -2

[    8.565921] Loading firmware: b43/ucode30_mimo.fw

[    8.565936] b43 bcma0:1: Direct firmware load for b43/ucode30_mimo.fw failed with error -2

[    8.565943] Loading firmware: b43-open/ucode30_mimo.fw

[    8.565965] b43 bcma0:1: Direct firmware load for b43-open/ucode30_mimo.fw failed with error -2

[    8.565971] Loading firmware: b43-open/ucode30_mimo.fw

[    8.565984] b43 bcma0:1: Direct firmware load for b43-open/ucode30_mimo.fw failed with error -2

[    8.565987] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode30_mimo.fw" not found

[    8.565988] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43-open/ucode30_mimo.fw" not found

[    8.565989] b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website.

[    8.566063] Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PNLS ]
```

The b43/ firmware directory is not provided by linux-firmware but 

```
$ eix b43

* net-wireless/b43-fwcutter

     Available versions:  019

     Homepage:            https://bues.ch/b43/fwcutter/

     Description:         Firmware tool for Broadcom 43xx-based wireless devices using mac80211

* sys-firmware/b43-firmware

     Available versions:  (b43) 5.100.138^bsd [M](~)6.30.163.46^bsd

     Homepage:            http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43

     Description:         broadcom firmware for b43 LP PHY and >=linux-3.2

* sys-firmware/b43legacy-firmware

     Available versions:  3.130.20.0^bsd

     Homepage:            http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43

     Description:         broadcom firmware for b43legacy/bcm43xx

Found 3 matches
```

 Read the link that dmesg provided but I think you need sys-firmware/b43-firmware.

You also need to fix the regulatory.db loading.

----------

## gardenair

Thanks a lot NeddySeagoon for guiding me.Appreciate you. 

                 I want to go one step back . Well   I am using Gentoo just for my learning purpose &  I see things  very close that  how Linux works. Nothing is automatic in Gentoo ,You have to to do all things by yourself. The first phase was to install Gentoo in the system.It tool lot of time ,read the Gentoo manuals etc etc....

Yes the iso file was  just  downloaded two months ago ,there is no special reason I use the old one ,.My bootable USB was ready so I try it & now  i  cross my 1st phase (installation of Gentoo).

I am working on it (wifi) ,but it is taking time and many things are new for me to grasp it.

----------

